# Suggestions -- Dry Nose



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey has had a dry nose for a while now. We brought him to the vet and he gave us a omega 3 spray that we put one Opey's meals. It seems to help because his little nose isn't cracking like it way but it is still dry. He hasn't really had a wet nose in while.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady had a dry nose. My vet told me to put Vaseline on it. I found Aquaphor worked even better than Vaseline.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

See now this why I love this forum..... Even though I've had fluffs for a lot of years, there are some things that I've never encountered with my dogs. I never had a dog with a dry nose before, but now I'll know what to do, if I do. Hope the omega works. It works for Hardy's dry flakey skin. I'll remember the aquaphor also. I always have it on hand for my babies.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady had a dry nose. My vet told me to put Vaseline on it. I found Aquaphor worked even better than Vaseline.



Thanks Marj. This has been going on since the early winter. The vet told us first to do the Vaseline which we did for a little while and that didn't seem to help much so I got a balm spread for his nose which didn't seem to work much either. That is when I took him in to see the vet because his wee little nose was cracking open  it didn't seem to bother him but it was bothering me. The vet gave him the spray which has stopped the cracking but it is still dry. My vet also said it is sometime a part of getting older. I didn't think he was older yet, he is only 5.  Sometimes when he sleeps you can hear his breathing is like snore and I wonder if it is because of the dryness. 

I will have to try the Aquaphor. Do you just get the regular? And put it all over the nose?



Furbabies mom said:


> See now this why I love this forum..... Even though I've had fluffs for a lot of years, there are some things that I've never encountered with my dogs. I never had a dog with a dry nose before, but now I'll know what to do, if I do. Hope the omega works. It works for Hardy's dry flakey skin. I'll remember the aquaphor also. I always have it on hand for my babies.


I know Deb!! I love this place!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the same problem with Lexie, she's definitely "older" and her poor little nose is so dry her hair sticks to it all the time. I was afraid to use something that might be harmful if she licked it, so I've just been wetting periodically with a wet rag. I thought maybe some vitamin e oil or something?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> I have the same problem with Lexie, she's definitely "older" and her poor little nose is so dry her hair sticks to it all the time. I was afraid to use something that might be harmful if she licked it, so I've just been wetting periodically with a wet rag. I thought maybe some vitamin e oil or something?


Lydia, Opey's little nose hair on top of his nose was sticking and still will sometimes to his nose. I feel so bad. I am going to try the aquaphor, maybe you should too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lindsay, this is the one I used for Lady.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Lindsay, this is the one I used for Lady.


Wonderful! Thank you Marj!! I will pick some up and see how that goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, I just saw your post about Opey. I have heard that you can put Coconut Oil on it. I did hear that drinking and eating out of plastic bowls can also cause and irritate it. I use glass for water and food. Hope sweet Opey's nose will get better.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie's nose is very dry also. sometimes I put some Coconut oil on it. ...and it tastes good too...so you might have to reapply it :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, I just saw your post about Opey. I have heard that you can put Coconut Oil on it. I did hear that drinking and eating out of plastic bowls can also cause and irritate it. I use glass for water and food. Hope sweet Opey's nose will get better.


Thanks Barbara! Yes, I use glass bowls for both food and water. 



The A Team said:


> Archie's nose is very dry also. sometimes I put some Coconut oil on it. ...and it tastes good too...so you might have to reapply it :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


What kind of Coconut oil? Oh boy, I'm sure there maybe a few reapplying session!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, you can use any Coconut Oil...you can buy it in the supermarket. The last time I bought it I got it in Whole Foods. And your right....he may really enjoy the taste of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lmillette said:


> Thanks Barbara! Yes, I use glass bowls for both food and water.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Coconut oil? Oh boy, I'm sure there maybe a few reapplying session!





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, you can use any Coconut Oil...you can buy it in the supermarket. The last time I bought it I got it in Whole Foods. And your right....he may really enjoy the taste of it. :thumbsup:


I wouldn't use anything that he will want to lick off. Constantly licking his nose will only make it worse.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I wouldn't use anything that he will want to lick off. Constantly licking his nose will only make it worse.


Good point! Thanks again Marj!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Lindsay, this is the one I used for Lady.


Marj, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! So far, this has been a god sent!! Opey's nose looks so much better!! I have been putting it on 2-3 x a day and what a difference! Thank you again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lmillette said:


> Marj, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! So far, this has been a god sent!! Opey's nose looks so much better!! I have been putting it on 2-3 x a day and what a difference! Thank you again!


I am so glad it worked for Opey!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Marj, could this be used on their paws also??

Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

poptart said:


> Marj, could this be used on their paws also??
> 
> Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


Blanche, I wouldn't see why not. The only thing is, it is kind of greasy like Vaseline as I believe Vaseline is in this. So your floor/carpet may get little grease paw marks. That is the only thing issue I can think of for using it on their paws. Marj will know more though!! It has truly done wonders for my little guy's nose. His nose was getting cracked and flaky.  Now it isn't cracked or flaky at all and his nose is starting to become wet again!!  I'm so thrilled I posted it here on SM to get the expert advice! And the next time I am at the vet I am going to tell him about it for future patients who may have the same issue.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't have an input on this, but I am really pleased to read that you found an answer for precious Opey :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> I didn't have an input on this, but I am really pleased to read that you found an answer for precious Opey :wub:


Thanks Kat! Me too! I just felt so bad when I looked at his poor little nose all dried, cracked, and flaking... But now, I feel so much better when I look at!!


----------

